# Young Male Golden Mix needs home near Pittsburgh, PA



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

He's beautiful! Wonder why, he hasn't been snapped up? He looks more Duck Toller to me. Don't see the Chow. Hope Hobbs, finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*



wdadswell said:


> He's beautiful! Wonder why, he hasn't been snapped up? He looks more Duck Toller to me. Don't see the Chow. Hope Hobbs, finds a home soon.


I think you could be right!! I emld. the NSDT rescue and also the Humane Society to let them know that maybe Hobbs is a NSDT and to contact that rescue.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I just went and checked, on what a Toller's appearance, is supposed to look like and Hobbs fits the bill. Foxy, wedge shape face, ears high atop head, eyes should match coat-mouth, nose, should match eye rim. They are supposed to have web feet and are smaller than GR. 
He looks, just like one to me. Hope you hear back. Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hobbs*

I emld. two Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever Rescues and heard back from one. They think Hobbs is a NSDT, possibly a mix.
Don't know if they will contact the shelter and help find him a home, though.
Praying that Hobbs gets adopted. What a SWEET LOOKING dog!!


https://www.facebook.com/1084397632...154965518033281/?type=3&__mref=message_bubble

I emld. a few rescues that I THINK are near Pittsburgh, but since I don't live there, not sure if they might take him.


Handsome Hobbs is still waiting for his furrever home. He is a 3-4 year old Golden Retriever/Chow mix and he has been at the shelter for quite a few months now. As much as we all love having him, we would really like for him to have his own home. Hobbs is very timid when new people visit the shelter and will usually retreat to the back of the kennel. He is a completely different dog with staff, as you can tell by the picture. (He swears he's a lap dog!) He will definitely need someone who is patient and understanding of his needs. A home with a fenced yard would be ideal but is not required. He is not a fan of kitty cats and is very picky with his doggie friends. Hobbs does walk very well on a leash and is often referred to as a gentleman. He truly is like a big teddy bear but he just needs someone to give him a chance to prove what a sweetheart he really is.



Attached Thumbnails


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - thank you for trying to help this boy! he sure is handsome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I REALLY hope that the post the Humane Society did on Facebook about Hobbs being there for months and maybe the fact that the Toller rescues are aware of him now, makes a difference and that Hobbs will find as loving a home as Charlie did!!:wink2:0


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree he looks more Duck Toller. I'm afraid the Chow label could scare some folks off. I hope a rescue comes forward.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree the Chow label is going to scare some folks off. Hopefully, he can get with one of the rescues you reached out to Karen. The Humane Society should change his breed designation. People are biased against the Chow breed.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I just shook my head, over the Chow part. Certainly, doesnt help his chances. On the positive side, more people are noticing, that he does look like a Toller, ever since Karen, made the comment. That will definitely help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wdadswell*

wdadswell

Many times shelters are wrong with their guesses on what breed a dog is. Besides, there is nothing wrong with chows. Hope his chances were helped though, since I emailed the Toller rescues. Hobbs looks so sweet and loving and needs a home of his own!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hobbs*

It looks like Hobbs is still at the Humane Society.
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.facebook.com/10843976328...message_bubble

Hope he finds a loving home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Did you reach out to DVGRR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I think I did. Emailed so long ago it seems. I just emailed DVGRR!!


----------

